# In welchem Format entwickelt Ihr Fotos?



## Vitalis (11. September 2002)

Ja, das würde mich mal interessieren. Wenn ich mal entwickeln lasse, dann nehm ich nichts kleineres als 13x18cm. Also.. erzählt mal


----------



## Sea (12. September 2002)

Grundsätzlich 10 mal 15, und die besonders gelungenen dann im A4 Format.


----------



## goela (12. September 2002)

Da ich in letzter Zeit mehr Digitalfotos mache: 11x15


----------



## shiver (12. September 2002)

10*15, hochglanz - alles was einem dann besser gefällt, kann man ja noch in einem grösseren format nachbestellen.


----------



## CoRe (13. September 2002)

Also wenn ich Bilder entwickel bzw. Abzuüge mache, dann aber mind. 13x18. Das ist dann aber wirklich minimum!

Was hast du denn von einem Bild, wenn es so klein ist - da wirkt es in der Regel doch gar nicht.

13x18 verwende ich, wenn ich rumexpiremtiere, d.h. mal nen Film kochen oder sowas.

Und die guten Bilder mache ich z.T. 90x65 (oder so, ich weiss das genaue Format nicht auswendig. Die lasse ich dann nämlich entwickeln...
Wenn ich aber selbst große Abzüge mache, dann meistens 60x40.

Bei Digitaler Fotografie ist das natürlich was anderes - da wird es irgendwann zu pixelig...


----------



## Maniacy (14. September 2002)

also ich nehm auch meistens 10x15 und dann hab ich eigentlich fast alle Größen von von A5 bis 80x94 cm vorrätig... 
je nachdem was ich haben will oder halt mit dem Bild später anfangen will.

MfG
Mani


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. September 2002)

Mal so ne generelle Frage:

Wo steht was man alles fürs Selber entwickeln braucht ( außer nem dunklen Raum  ) und wie das geht?

Das würd mich jetzt mal interessieren. Weil mit Digicam ist das ja einfach. Stecker rein, 3 x klick, Stecker raus


----------



## shiver (14. September 2002)

zum entwickeln nur film, entwickler-dosen, entwickler-flüssigkeit, fixierer, wasser, spülmittel, dunkler raum..

wenn du später dann abzüge machen willst, filmpapier in unterschiedlichen gradiationsstufen, nen vergrößerer, entwickler, wasser, fixierer, das selbe dunkle zimmer


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. September 2002)

Ah danke.
Jetzt nur noch ne Anleitung und es wär perfekt. 

Ich denke, ich werde mich mal der Hobbyfotografie widmen. Später, wenn ich mal etwas mehr Geld verdiene.
Und nen eigenen dunklen Raum ausbauen darf


----------



## shiver (14. September 2002)

rein in die dunkelkammer, entwicklungszeit des films in der liste oder im beipackzettel des entwicklers ablesen.

licht aus, filmdose aufknacken. film auf spule wickeln, in wasserdichte dose fürs entwickeln rein.
entwicklerflüssigkeit dazu schütten, dann kippen im angegebenen rhytmus.
dann wässern, dann fixieren, wieder wässern.

dann trocknen lassen, schneiden, kontaktabzug machen.
mit probestreifen die beste zeit aussuchen, auch verschiedenen gradiationsstärken bei den papieren testen.
dann vergrössern, papiere erst in entwickler, dann stopbad, dann fixierer und dann ins wasser geben.
trocknen lassen.
voila.

so gings glaub


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. September 2002)

ok danke 
aber bis dahin, erstmal gescheite digicam kaufen (lassen) ^^


----------



## Maniacy (14. September 2002)

also shiver herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Anleitung! Mich hätte allein die Frage verzweifeln lassen *g*
Aber gouraud frag ma bei dir an der Schule ob ihr ne Foto AG habt.. die meisten Schulen verfügen eigentlich über eine Dunkelkammer inkl. Ausrüstung... da hab ichs auch gelernt... 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. September 2002)

jo danke, maniacy, es gibt da so einen raum, da drüber steht "Fotoarbeiten! Bitte nicht eintreten!"
eigentlich dämlich, wer tritt schon nen raum ein 
ne spass, aber im moment kommt das eh noch nicht in frage, da mir ein dunkler raum und ne ausreichende analog-cam fehlt.

// edit
also ein privater, mein ganz eigener dunkler raum meine ich.

// edit 2
so ganz ohne shivers post, ist mir das dann doch aufgefallen, dass das etwas widersprüchlich ist


----------



## shiver (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gouraud _
> * .......es gibt da so einen raum .......
> 
> ..........da mir ein dunkler raum und  fehlt. *




du hirni


----------



## Maniacy (14. September 2002)

echt ma! Was meinste für wen der Raum bei dir inner Schule is? Für die Lehrer? *g*

Tip für analoge Kamera: 
www.ebay.de 

MfG
Mani

//ja aber es reicht doch wenn du erstmal lernst wie man die Geräte bedient, bevor Du 1000 € oder mehr für n eigenes Fotolabor ausgibst mit dem du doch nix anfangen kannst


----------



## Coluber (15. September 2002)

ich entwickle meine fotos in 15x22 mit weissem rand und full frame print. das bedeutet, daß ich das ganze negativ am papier habe.
so mache ich mir auch scans im bmp format.
da ich als fotolaborant arbeite, habe ich den enormen vorteil mir das alles selber machen zu könne 

mfg
markus


----------

